# Organizing Transfers



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

How do you all organize your transfers? Have about 50 different local companies that we do shirts for. In addition, plan on buying a lot of stock transfers. How do you keep all of this organized in a reasonable amount of space??

Thanks!
Chase


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Some people use new (unused) pizza boxes.


----------



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

Wouldn't that take up too much space?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Some people use new (unused) pizza boxes.


it is a crime to humanity to have a pizza box without the pizza


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

binki said:


> it is a crime to humanity to have a pizza box without the pizza


Well, you could always order yourself a pizza when you go to buy the boxes.. "I'll take 10 boxes, and put a large pepperoni in one of them".


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

How about in folders/binders? I think I've read about that here and I've received a few samples that were put in binders and it seemed like a nice organization method.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

That was one of the first questions I asked myself when I started heat transfers. 

Here is what some one helped me out with. 

I use x-ray storage boxes and x-ray jackets.

Here is a link for the jacket. 

X-Ray Jacket,Preprinted Charts/Boxes,14-1/2"x18-1/4",Manila by Esselte Corporation ESSXJ3030

And here is a link for the x-ray banker boxes. 

Discount Office Items Storage Boxes For X-Ray, 5-1/4"x19-3/4"x15-3/4", White/Blue


I use one x-ray banker box for each company that I order the transfers from. On each x-ray jacket I put the product number, what company ordered from, the title of the transfer and whether for light or dark shirts. 
I also have one box just for youth transfers as well. If you need a picture I can show you what they look like setup. 

Bryan


----------



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

Slick idea! They seem a bit pricey though. $30 for one holder box? Any idea how many folders come with the first link?


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

The folders come in a 100 pack for the price that's listed. 

And for the banker boxes, it's a six pack for the price listed. 

Wow if that was the price for one box trust me I wouldn't have gotten them. That would be to rich for my blood. 

Hope that helps. I also purchased from these two firms. They had the best price and shipping.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

When I worked in the art gallery world we kept the prints in a piece of furniture with numerous thin drawers for just such a purpous. I cant remember what that thing is called (probably a print storage cabinet). Considering some of the prints were quite large you could easily store many transfers in the thing. I am always on the lookout for this cabinet used...it would be my perfect solution. On the road we just keep the transfers in the box they were shipped in (we have about 8) all labeled on the outside what contents are on the inside. I tried the pizza box idea but for travel they are very large. I also have a rolling plastic flat bin type file at home which would be great if the drawers were a bit larger.


----------



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey majk. Yeah these look good. The only other concern I see would be 3/4" expansion only. Do you ever have problems fitting transfers in the folders? Here we have some clients with a lot of transfers on hand and 3/4" might be pushign it. I will have to check.

Yeah a piece of furniture would be good. We have something like that now from the guy we bought the shirt shop from. It's a bit ugly though, homemade out of wood and I'd like to replace it for something different.

Chase


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Well at most I only keep about 3 dozen of a transfer and 36-40 of them fit no problem. 
They do have wider ones. I will try to find the link. 

Bryan


----------



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Bryan. I think I might end up buying them. The shirt shop is attached to my moms coffee shop and we're closing down the whole thing for spring break for remodeling so I might buy some today or tomorrow to reorganize next week. I think 100 folders and 6 boxes would get most of my transfers away... better than a 6' tall ugly homemade shelf! 

Thanks!


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Exactly, the shelves they have for doctors offices to organize these are almost a thousand dollars. 

Special medical file cabinets and the folders to hold the transfers would be at least $600 plus shipping. 

I think it's the least costly alternative that still works well. I just write on the outside of the box what transfer company transfers are in it.

It keeps them pretty organized, keeps them from being damaged and easy to transport if you have to.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

But, do a search on the web for "x ray jackets"

There are a number of them that are lighter weight (but, if you are keeping them in a box, it should not be a problem). 

The best price I found for the 14 1/2 x 18 1/2 was 39.95 for 250 jackets


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

What I like about the heavier weight jackets is they stand up better to the long haul use. Plus they hold their shape better when they are in the box, they don't tend to fold over or crush with other folders in with them. 

But that is a great price.


----------



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Majk, was going to see if it would be possible to see a photo of how you did it? I got the boxes today not the folders yet. Only problem is that it's not great access as you won't be able to see the folders while they're in the box will you? I was thinking of cutting a hole in the top of the box maybe to be able to see the labels on the folders?

Thanks,
Chase


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry East, it just gave me the update to the thread this morning. 

Give me a hour or so and I will take some pictures for you. By no means is mine perfect. I just needed something better than laying them flat in a box. 

But you may be able to improve my idea. That's what makes this forum so great. People are always taking others ideas and making them even better. 

I've got to run some errands but will post pictures this afternoon. 

God Bless.


Bryan


----------



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

No problem, thank you. I actually cut a hole in the top of one of the boxes, I think that might work. My concern was being able to see what was in the boxes to pull them out. There were no "tabs" or anything on the folder but I think what I did will work ok. It definitely has condensed some space. I had a 6' tall shelf that had two columns. I have put one of the columns into folders and it went from 6' high to about 2' high of folders. Much nicer.

Thanks!
Chase


----------



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I prefer to just scatter my stuff all over my desk in a completely random fashion...the satisfaction that comes from finally finding something after hours of searching is totally worth it...


----------

